# saw blade brand comparrison



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Feb 13, 2015)

I have been on the search for a source of bandsaw blades closer to home in effort to help reduce my costs at the mill. I found a place pretty close to my house that has 1 1/4" blades that my sawmill uses and they will weld them up to my specs. I am still waiting on a quote from them but my question is have any of you heard of sterling or morris brand bandsaw blades?? I have been using monkforsager blades for as long as I can remember and I haven't had any problems with them. I want to be sure I am getting comparable blades if I make a switch in suppliers.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 13, 2015)

Before I discovered Kennesaw Supply I used to buy from Minominee - they are up there in Mictikin or Westconsun or one of those places in the north pole. They have fair prices too.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Feb 13, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Before I discovered Kennesaw Supply I used to buy from Minominee - they are up there in Mictikin or Westconsun or one of those places in the north pole. They have fair prices too.


do they sell the monkforsager brand? I may get cheaper shipping from them being that i am closer.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 13, 2015)

Here you go. Yes they sell Monkey blades. Or at least they used to. 

http://www.menomineesaw.com/index.html


----------



## Kevin (Feb 13, 2015)

But call Robert at http://www.kenne-saw.com/content/18.htm to compare prices. Tell him I said howdy.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Feb 13, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Here you go. Yes they sell Monkey blades. Or at least they used to.
> 
> http://www.menomineesaw.com/index.html


thank you sir!


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Feb 13, 2015)

Kevin said:


> But call Robert at http://www.kenne-saw.com/content/18.htm to compare prices. Tell him I said howdy.


I get my blades from Robert now,the cost is $19 per blade (cost after shipping) when I buy 10 at a crack. I just called Menominee and they want 17.58 each after shipping. I asked them about buying a whole roll and they need to call me back on that. The local place I found still has to get me their pricing. They get 100' rolls of their brands which can make 7 blades for my saw. If they come in better in price I will probably try 7 of them and see how they compare to the monkey blades. I just ordered 10 from Robert and those should show up any day now. I probably wouldn't even be going thru this but the guy who sharpened my blades has passed away from brain cancer and shipping them off for a re-sharping is about $12-13 bucks each round trip for 10.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 13, 2015)

What length are your blades? I have hundreds most have numerous sharps left.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Feb 13, 2015)

Kevin said:


> What length are your blades? I have hundreds most have numerous sharps left.


Mine are 164" 1 1/4" wide. I have at least 100 blades with a few sharpens left as well. I think I have 30 that have never been sharpened. My problem is being too cheap to mail them out for resharpening. I recently found a guy with 2 machines collecting dust in my area I am going to try and meet with him next week and see where he is at for pricing on them. If I can get one of them at a reasonable cost I need to seek out a setter as well. This whole situation has been aggravating to say the least. CANCER SUCKS!!! my guy was only 56 I would have had years of resharpening for only $7 per blade and less than a 1/2 gallon of gas round trip!!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 13, 2015)

Yeah that sucks - especially for him and his family.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 14, 2015)

Do either of these companies sell blades for regular band saws? I have a Jet 16". Thanks. Chuck


----------



## RayBell (Mar 28, 2015)

Maybe a whole different league, but I use the Sterling blades all the time on my 19" bandsaw. Mostly the 3/8" Woodturners blade. They are a bimetal blade, and seem to stay sharp far longer then other blades I have used. I have never used anything close to 1 1/4" though, so probably not a good comparison.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 28, 2015)

RayBell said:


> Maybe a whole different league, but I use the Sterling blades all the time on my 19" bandsaw. Mostly the 3/8" Woodturners blade. They are a bimetal blade, and seem to stay sharp far longer then other blades I have used. I have never used anything close to 1 1/4" though, so probably not a good comparison.


That is good to know on that brand. I kinda brushed this off a little after I got their price. You did give me a new question to ask them. If the 1 1/4 ate also bimetal that would explain why they are more. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Mar 28, 2015)

Menomonee Saw has pick up points in WI that you can drop your blades off and they'll pick up and drop off on their normal route. The most they will charge you for freight is $30 round trip.

I'm actually making a trip up there next week since I have to be up there anyway for work. I plan on dropping off the blades for my Peterson Mill for some work. If you have something you need to go up let me know and I'lltake them with me.


----------

